# INFPs (and everyone else) unite!



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC.
And oops, I think I should eat something. I misread your name "Côtelette".


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Colette! You will find that "INFPs (and everyone else)" is pretty much what we have here. There are a ton of us INFPs. I wouldn't be surprised if someone were to tell me that a third to half of the people here are INFP. This shouldn't be too hard a place to remember that "there are other people out there like you."

Again, welcome!


----------

